# Win2k Server - Neuen Dienst hinzufügen



## Johannes Postler (12. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute!

Hab ein Problem, das mich jetzt schon 2 Stunden ärgert. 
Ich möchte, dass ein Programm im Hintergrund als Dienst läuft. Ich muss das Programm also unter Dienste hinzufügen. Die Option hinzufügen gibts es im Dienst-Manager aber nicht.
Ich habe mir also ein kleines Programm heruntergeladen, welches das einfügt. Das hat soweit funktioniert, nur das Programm läuft nur 30 Tage. Es hinterlässt einen Registry-Eintrag. Nachdem man das Programm wieder deinstalliert, ist der Eintrag wieder weg. Ich hatte ihn aber vorher gesichert. Wenn ich den gesicherten Eintrag wieder in die Registry eintrage, funktioniert das aber nicht. Was hat das Programm noch gemacht?
Vielen Dank für Hilfe!

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Backdraft (12. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich weiß ja nicht welches Tool Du verwendet hast. Aber probier mal eins von diesen:

Firedaemon 
Srvstart 
Instsrv  + Srvany 

Die letzten beiden habe ich in Benutzung. Instsrv ist zum installieren des Service da und Srvany zum ausführen.


----------



## Johannes Postler (13. Januar 2004)

Danke für die Tools. Habe mit diesen jetzt eine Übergangslösung gemacht. Braucht allerdings zu viel Speicher, weil ich 2 dieser Tools gleichzeitig laufen lassen muss. 
Es muss doch irgendeine Möglichkeit geben, neue Dienste zu installieren?!
Ich habe die Microsoft-Hilfe bereits genau durchsucht und nichts gefunden. 
Übrigens: Auf die Frage, ob es denn keine Lösung für das Problem gäbe, antwortete der Hersteller der betroffenen Software (Apoverlag & Dacon): "Wenn Ihnen das so nicht passt, verwenden Sie doch ein anderes Produkt!"
Kundenservice für Fortgeschrittene!

cu tirolausserfern


----------

